# Untame but curious Cockatiel?



## jolteon (Mar 13, 2014)

I'm a new Tiel owner and I just received a cockatiel from a no-kill shelter on Wednesday. I've been wanting a bird for a LONG time, and this opportunity was just too good to pass up; support a no-kill shelter and give a bird I've been wanting a good home!

I feel a bit over my head though at the moment; I'm positive that this bird, who I've named Mozart, is untame, not handfed, doesn't know step-up and hisses whenever I'm around the cage. His wings are only slightly clipped so he can't maintain flight, but can still get some air.

Any tips on bonding or training to begin? I've looked up multiple different ways of bonding, and I think I'm slowly making progress. I leave my hand in the cage for 20-30 minutes a day(though he hisses at first, he gets over it and just preens.), read to him and try to talk to him a lot. He seems better from the first day, but all I've gotten so far is that he will perch in the front of his cage, and look at me. He also seems to yell until I come over to his cage and whistle with him, then he stops, but still won't let me come near him.

I want a bird to cuddle and kiss and I'm ready to work with him, I just need some tips and tricks to maybe help speed the process! :cinnamon:


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 27, 2014)

I have a handfed Cockatiel I got from a pet store a month ago, we figure he's about 6 months old because he's molting. This is my first ever bird and all he knew to do when we got him was step up on our fingers. He's bonding to me really well but I still am not able to pet him. He has been allowing me to rub my face against him and kiss his beak and he's even started giving me kisses back, but putting a hand or finger on him is currently a big no no. Cockatiels absolutely love millet, try trying to coax him to your hand by hand feeding him millet. My Tiki likes the blueberry millet, I get it from walmart and it's got blueberry on it. Every day my bird makes better progress and does something new in the way of bonding with me. Today he was trying to get me to regurgitate my food by lightly pecking and rubbing his beak against the corner of my mouth, it was adorable and hilarious.


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

Hello and welcome to the forum  I highly recommend looking into clicker and target training. It works wonders!


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

Welcome to the forum  I would definitely give the training&bonding part of the forum (link below) a browse through to see if you can find any helpful pointers, like catalinadee suggested clicker training. Good luck! And people are always willing to help when you have questions too. The curiosity he seems to have with you, like the flock calling and gradually accepting your hand in the cage are great first steps. Not all birds come around as quickly as others, but it seems like you're making progress already and thats just great. Keep it up 

http://talkcockatiels.com/forumdisplay.php?f=12


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

I think you are making progress. Do you know anything about the bird's history?

Taming and bonding can take different amounts of time with different birds, depending on their personality and history. Try to avoid grabbing him or scaring him. That can set things back quite a bit.

I agree that millet is a good inducement.


----------



## jolteon (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks everyone! 

I don't know anything about his history, I might call in to the shelter I picked him up from to maybe ask a little, but I doubt that they know.

I bought Millet today and tried to slowly put it next to him but no dice.


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 27, 2014)

Things sometime take time, it may take him an extra long while but the key is to never give up and have all the patience in the world


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

Sometimes you need to put the millet in the cage for a while, until he finds out it is delicious. Then, you can use it as a bribe for training.


----------



## jolteon (Mar 13, 2014)

I put a small sprig of millet in his cage next to him. He hissed at me, and then it at first and I closed the cage door. Five seconds later, he's digging into it, haha. Thanks for the tip everyone! 

He's also started to wolf whistle at me and sit very close to the bars while I'm on the computer. I praise him every time he does it, but he still hisses when I have any movement. 

How would I go about clicker training? Do I buy a clicker from a pet store or something?


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

sometimes getting them to step up onto a perch is the first step to finger, it also allows you to see how they test that perch so you don't flinch when they go to do it to your finger, you seem to be doing good, patience with birds goes along way, ive had hand fed, hand tamed (there is a difference) and pet store parent raised birds, the only bird I have a good repitoire with is the bird I raised my self, I could handle and pet the hand raised/ handfed tiels but some were flighty, and the parent raised well that takes even more work if they have not been socialized to humans, the best thing I found that worked was getting the bird away from their cage(their safety net) I would sit on the bathroom floor and allow them to waddle around me getting used to my presence, it may seem strange but sometimes its what you need to do


----------



## jolteon (Mar 13, 2014)

I think my biggest problem is the fact that he is terrified of hands.  I can't get him to eat millet from my holding it or make him perch of anything I hold, so I can't really get him out of the cage to tame him. I know birds don't like to be grabbed and he especially doesn't want to be chased around the cage trying to get him to perch on whatever I'm trying to get him to perch on.


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

You can buy a clicker at a pet store, but I have found they are too loud for birds. Here's a link to a book that comes with a clicker:

http://store.clickertraining.com/bird-training-kit.html?source=featuredproducts

The clickers sold at clickertraining.com are quieter and more suitable for birds. I have used the techniques in the book with considerable success. If I was more disciplined about working every day I am sure it would work even better.


----------



## jolteon (Mar 13, 2014)

Update:
He's begun some whistling I do around him which is ADORABLE ;u;

He now eats millet cautiously when I hold it near him, but still hisses at me every time I've been away for a few hours. He still will not step up. :c Any tips on where I should go from here?

Edit: Actually, he hisses any time anyones around his cage, but will sit very close to the bars and just stare at you. Also, he sits in the same two or three spots all the time, is this normal? He doesn't play with his toys and I'm afraid he doesn't know how, so he must be very bored.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Have you tried putting a perch on the outside of his cage and leaving the door open? Maybe hang some millet near the perch? My tiel used to be really afraid of hands too. I used to always just let him come out on his own. Then to get him to go back in- which is really the challenge, right , I would have him step up on a pillow, then eventually my arm with a towel on it, then without the towel, and now he steps up on the back of my hand (with my hand flat). He still doesn't step up on my finger but that's okay. Stepping up on my hand works just fine.


----------



## jolteon (Mar 13, 2014)

UPDATE:
I leave my hand in the cage most every day for about 20-30 minutes a day and he is STILL acting aggressively towards my hands, unless I have millet. He will eat millet cupped in the palm of my hand, but other than that he still hisses and attempts to bite me. 

What do I do? I feel like I've tried everything that taming websites tell you to do. Should I adopt him out to a more experienced flock owner? I feel like I'm not experienced enough to be able to handle him properly. Help!!


----------



## tweetsandsarah (Mar 27, 2014)

Well, despite the adverse reactions it sounds like you've both made steps forward. If he is eating out of your hand, that is a very good thing. With training most animals they will eventually associate the source of food as a very good thing. However, cockatiels seem to have hand issues and that can be hard to overcome.

I know it's frustrating and I understand why you are second guessing the situation, but these things can take a a lot of time.


----------



## susan (Jun 8, 2011)

Great advise from everybody! I just want to say I love the name Mozart! I have an Amazon named Amadeus.  welcome congrats and all the best!!!


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

You have definitely made progress with Mozart. 

With a bird that has not previously been hand tamed or been traumatized in some way, a month is not very long. If he is imitating your whistles, that is a good sign that he likes you.

I would suggest getting a couple of books on training birds. They address difficult situations, and how to overcome them. Two authors I like are Melinda Johnson ("Clicker Training for Birds") and Ann Castro. Ann Castro also has a website, thebirdschool.com. Melinda Johnson's book is available on Amazon. Ann's book is not too expensive if you buy it as an ebook, to read on your computer or Ipad.

Something that helped with my hard-to-tame and skittish bird was putting a perch right outside her door for her to sit on:


You could also check out a yahoo group called birdclick.

I have had the cockatiel in the picture above for six months. She will now perch on my arm if I have a sunflower seed. However, I would be surprised if she ever lets me pet her. I do hope. But, I love her anyway.


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 27, 2014)

susan said:


> I have an Amazon named Amadeus.


I had a rat named Amadeus! 

So umm.... My Cockatiel would NOT let us touch him at all what so ever when we first got him. I just kept forcing the issue of my hand getting closer and closer to his body while he was perched on my other hand and didn't back off even when he pecked my hand and hissed at it, then one day he just decided to let me pet his head! Just like that!!! I'm still not allowed to touch any other part of his body except his head and neck but we are working on it. I've gotten him to seek out comfort in my hand by cupping my hand over his head and not backing off, now he seeks it out and if my hand isn't available he will nestle under my chin because it gives off the same feeling he likes. The key is to never give in, never give up. set a goal and don't ever let go of it even if it takes way longer then expected to get there!


----------

